
Danes make welfare a hot election issue - RickJWagner
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-denmark-election-welfare-insight/danes-make-welfare-a-hot-election-issue-as-cracks-show-in-nordic-model-idUSKCN1SZ0IC
======
RickJWagner
It seems demographics plays an oversized role in deciding how much money /
taxpayer can be paid in social benefits.

